# Westminster 2010 Feb. 15



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Just want to know if the breed list has come out. I know maltese are in ring 2 at 2:15 Monday and supposedly there will be 12. But i want to find out who.
Same goes for the progressive. But only 6?

Thanks, I'm going Friday and Monday...anyone else?

Leslie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know if I can still get a ticket but I'd love to try to go on Monday. Have never been to a Show.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I plan on going on Monday.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

my friend already got us tickets to go on Monday but i don't think i can make it  i'll definitely record it on dvr


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Auntie!! You are amazing for going on that Monday...esp before your BIG trip!!!! My goodness! How do you do it all? One deposition trip or client visit I am about to pass out!!! lol!! Teach me!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not going since I live in LA, but I just wanted to say that Moxie looks gorgeous in your siggy pic!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tell me about it..I'm insane...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

mistake post..LOL I can't delete it..LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 5 2010, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882367


> Auntie!! You are amazing for going on that Monday...esp before your BIG trip!!!! My goodness! How do you do it all? One deposition trip or client visit I am about to pass out!!! lol!! Teach me!![/B]



I know Alice...I'm crazy. I'm just going to see the malts and leave. I want to go to the progressive Friday too. I'm pretty much packed. Gonna miss Moxie though. I'm sad already:-(


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 6 2010, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882422


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 5 2010, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882367





> Auntie!! You are amazing for going on that Monday...esp before your BIG trip!!!! My goodness! How do you do it all? One deposition trip or client visit I am about to pass out!!! lol!! Teach me!![/B]



I know Alice...I'm crazy. I'm just going to see the malts and leave. I want to go to the progressive Friday too. I'm pretty much packed. Gonna miss Moxie though. I'm sad already:-(
[/B][/QUOTE]

When are you dropping off Mox? Im excited for your trip though!!! Mox will be fine, hes with his trainer!!! Dont worry  
Btw, see you in ATL!


----------

